# Possible cutout from shed wall; suggestions?



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

go from the inside? why would it be hard to get off without damaging it? looks to be screwed/nailed on, just pull the screws.


----------



## MangoBee (Jul 13, 2014)

Reverse engineer it. 
Use a temperature gauge to determine where the hive is (I use a FLIR camera) but the temp. gauge works too. Couple that with a stethoscope and you should be gtg.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

Harley Craig said:


> go from the inside? why would it be hard to get off without damaging it? looks to be screwed/nailed on, just pull the screws.


The wood is on top of the paneling, which might go all the way down to the floor. That larger horizontal piece of wood actually has a wavy cut to it, so that it nestles right into the paneling.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I second the laser thermometer. You can pick one up for about 40.00. It will (in most cases) pinpoint the brood nest within inches. Takes a lot of the guesswork out of it. Work from the inside for sure.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

IAmTheWaterbug said:


> The wood is on top of the paneling, which might go all the way down to the floor. That larger horizontal piece of wood actually has a wavy cut to it, so that it nestles right into the paneling.


then get one of these
http://www.harborfreight.com/oscillating-multi-tool-62279.html


with a blade like this
http://www.harborfreight.com/1-18-in-bi-metal-multi-tool-plunge-blade-61812.html


then follow that board and cut the metal. when putting back together, you may have to scab in and double up the stud behind it for support so you have something to screw to. Then fasten and caulk the cut line at the external board. If you take your time caulking and make a nice even bead it will look professionally done.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

At 5 seconds in video 1 is that the butt end of tongue and groove boards in the eave? If so, a strange way to build a shed, but then,, If so very little chance bees are in overhead.

That wavy board would be where I would poke first. Hard to tell from video but it looks like it might be just a cover strip over a seam.


----------

